# Service loaner car - nail in run flat tire - what are the options/actions?



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

chrischeung said:


> I do. I've never had a false warning with the TPMS system.


I 2nd this! TPMS has always been accurate on both of my BMW's!


----------



## JP 99300 (Sep 29, 2004)

bighorns said:


> I 2nd this! TPMS has always been accurate on both of my BMW's!


I have had so many false TPMS warnings with my M5, MINI and X3 that I've lost count. It has never been accurate.


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

You should not have to replace the tire--that's nuts. Almost 11k on a RFT is nearing the useful life of the tire to begin with. There's aren't long-lasting tires, and besides people end up replacing them at that mileage due to noise.

They are not entitled for you to pay the entire cost of a new tire, since it is used, and it has wear to begin with. The SA or SM should waive it and say "don't worry about it." If they do, make sure they know that you'll 1. defend it in court, and 2. really evaluate buying any more cars from them.

Think about it...Judge Judy would not order you to pay for the full replacement cost of a tire on a loaner car, or any car. If my dealer did that, I'd start looking at other makes immediately. That kind of stuff really irritates me.

The tire is a piece of scheiss to begin with. The entire RFT scheme on BMW's is not well accepted or liked.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

ard said:


> So much for 'BMW dealers wont patch tires'.
> 
> Funny how that changes when they are paying the bills.....


LOL! My thoughts exactly. It is such a waste to not patch them, clearly they agree.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Is there a lawyer here that can weigh in? How do things work when there is an agreement in place between parties versus a wear and tear situation? Say you couldn't come to terms with the dealership, would you recommend taking this to arbitration/small claims court? The agreement I signed, from a face value anyway, looks very much like any other rental car agreement.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

schnell525 said:


> 1. defend it in court, and 2. really evaluate buying any more cars from them.


In my specific case:

1. I'd signed an agreement when I took the loaner
2. I'd never bought a car from them ever

Probably the main bit of leverage would be the CSI scores. I might have involved my SA to see about getting a better outcome.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Data point. My wife in the past was a very frequent renter of one dealership with Toyota Rent a Car. Almost renting each week for almost a year - Toyota Prius. She had major windscreen damage from a rock (not her fault). She used a credit card without rental car protection. The dealership did make her pay for the windscreen. Again very apologetic. But they did it at cost, based on the relationship - about $200-$300 from memory. They didn't give her a free windscreen.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Chris, your current auto insurance coverage will entend to loaner/rental car .


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bayoucity said:


> Chris, your current auto insurance coverage will entend to loaner/rental car .


Not much use when you have a $1000 deductible. Plus you probably wouldn't want to make a claim on a small amount due to effect on rate increases.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> Not much use when you have a $1000 deductible. Plus you probably wouldn't want to make a claim on a small amount due to effect on rate increases.


Chris, the coverage A in TX extend over to loaner and rental vehicle . It isn't subjected to deductible. You hear me right - $0 deductible.

As far as claim goes, it will increase the frequency of your claim history but my carrier doesn't surcharge my renewal premium if the claim is less than $1k/occurrence.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

JP 99300 said:


> I have had so many false TPMS warnings with my M5, MINI and X3 that I've lost count. It has never been accurate.


+1 on my X3
cheers
vern


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> I took my car in for some warranty work, and as usual received my free loaner. This was from Classic BMW in Plano, TX (Dallas area). They put me in a 2013 535i M sport. It had 11,000 miles on it. 19" RFTs.
> 
> 3 days after I dropped my car off, I got into the car to go to the doctor, and the low air TPMS warning went off. The doctor was only 2 miles away and the dealership less than a mile from them. I was expecting a low air situation. So I pull up to the service drive, explain the predicament, asking them for an air top up. They then checked the tire right there in the drive - it had a nail in the right rear. I hadn't even considered that possibility (I'll blame it on the viral infection and fever I've been having). The porter was apologetic, sincere and said that unfortunately, they do have to report this to the loaner department. He was extremely courteous and professional.
> 
> ...


I haven't read every post in this thread, BUT the answer to the question is THIS IS A COST OF DOING BUSINESS TO THE DEALERSHIP. END OF STORY.

If necessary keep the tire aired up for the duration of the time you have it, return it to the dealership and let them deal with it. Even though it may be true that if you had been in your car you would have to deal with this yourself, the fact of the matter is you were not in your car you were in theirs and anyone can pick up a nail anywhere at any time. Again, plain and simple, this is a cost of doing business right along with offering loaner cars. As someone mentioned, tires are a wear and tear item.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

bzcat said:


> I got a nail in my BMW loaner once, South Bay BMW (LA area) send a flat bed to pick the car from my work and dropped off a new loaner. That's what I would expect from any BMW dealer.


Bingo!!!!! The ONLY correct business answer to this question. Period.



rohardi said:


> glad this worked out for you. Imho, *there is no way to know when the tire picked up the nail. It could have been before you got the car.* *if the dealer want's you to continue being a customer of theirs, they need to do the right thing and eat the cost as it is a wear and tear item and just a cost of doing business.*..


+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

tturedraider said:


> Even though it may be true that if you had been in your car you would have to deal with this yourself, the fact of the matter is you were not in your car you were in theirs and anyone can pick up a nail anywhere at any time. Again, plain and simple, this is a cost of doing business right along with offering loaner cars. As someone mentioned, tires are a wear and tear item.


I don't necessarily disagree with you, and if it ever happened to me, I'm sure I'll have the same argument as you.

However, I wonder how everyone would feel about the whole situation if the tables were turned. What if the dealer picked up a nail in the course of servicing your car? Would you accept that it is not their fault since it could happen anywhere at any time? Or, would you accept their offer to patch the RFT? Or would you insist on them buying you new tire(s)?

Food for thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

enigma said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with you, and if it ever happened to me, I'm sure I'll have the same argument as you.
> 
> However, I wonder how everyone would feel about the whole situation if the tables were turned. What if the dealer picked up a nail in the course of servicing your car? Would you accept that it is not their fault since it could happen anywhere at any time? Or, would you accept their offer to patch the RFT? Or would you insist on them buying you new tire(s)?
> 
> Food for thought.


Oh this is an easy one ... You guys will ask for 4 new tires or file a complain with BBB lol

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

I kept writing this long drawn out response to this... I have shortened it to this:

A BMW dealership is a multi-million dollar business... I can't imagine this is anywhere near a drop in the bucket verse positive customer relations/goodwill. 

I imagine it like this, your kid drops a cheeseburger on the floor before they eat it... Do you tell them to go pony up $3? No... You go buy a new burger... No worries... If the burger cost $400 bucks maybe a different story... The thing being, the dealerships tire is like a $3 burger to us... And it's a write off for them at the end of the year... 

Goodwill is good business...

And, if I get to my conspiracy theory 101 going, who says the dealership actually buys a new tire with your $400 "donation"...? What if they just repair it and pocket the $380... Hmmmm


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Popoemt said:


> And, if I get to my conspiracy theory 101 going, who says the dealership actually buys a new tire with your $400 "donation"...? What if they just repair it and pocket the $380... Hmmmm


Wouldn't that be fraud? I'd imagine the majority of dealerships wouldn't risk it as a business practice. All it would take would be a disgruntled employee with a whistleblower case. BMWNA probably wouldn't like the attention either. All for $400?


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Oh this is an easy one ... You guys will ask for 4 new tires or file a complain with BBB lol


I am sure some do, but I've also seen some shady dealer practices too (e.g. denying the damage was ever done at the dealership). It's not like one party is completely innocent.



Popoemt said:


> I kept writing this long drawn out response to this... I have shortened it to this:
> 
> A BMW dealership is a multi-million dollar business... I can't imagine this is anywhere near a drop in the bucket verse positive customer relations/goodwill.
> 
> ...


First off, I don't really understand the analogy (parent-child relationship doesn't really translate well to customer-dealer) although I get your relative size of the damage argument.

If it was your dime and your business, would you write a check to every customer that complained and write it off as a goodwill gesture? I can tell your venture won't last too long.

What if the next guy came in with a cracked windshield? Obviously, it wasn't the customer's problem since it wasn't due to his negligence. You can pick up a rock anywhere at any time, right?

So, where do you stop?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I did some google internet searches, and it seems that in the majority of cases, where damage was significant (say more than a minor dent), dealerships have asked customers to pay or use their insurance. It's a little hazy as to if that actually occurred, if it was written off as goodwill, since most people only state their case, but not the end resolution.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

enigma said:


> First off, I don't really understand the analogy (parent-child relationship doesn't really translate well to customer-dealer) although I get your relative size of the damage argument.


I may be wrong, but everything I usually read has dealerships not easily and knowingly giving up hundreds of dollars. The most common example being selling a car - they seem to go to a lot of work for that last few hundred dollars. Wouldn't that also build goodwill to give that to customers? I'm just trying to understand where dealerships draw the line on what is considered good business, and what is not.


----------

